# HELP!!! Engine is throwing a fit!!



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Today I installed some new plugs and an intake air temperature relocation kit. After installing the kit, my car's first start up was rough for a few seconds and had a strong exhaust smell. The idle jumped around but soon leveled out after letting it sit for a few seconds. I attributed it to the computer adjusting. After that, I took the car for a test run and it seemed to be running really strong. Upon arriving home I turned it off and restarted it to see if it would still have difficulty starting and it didn't but the idle seems a little low and the check engine light is now on...What is going on? Also note that the fans came on shortly after the second start up.....Im really worried!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check over your work.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I would try disconnecting the battery for a few minutes. I think you should hit the freeway for about a 10-20 minute cruise (not flogging it) and see if the computer adjusts for the new IAT sensor. Worse case scenario is you may have to take it to a tuner and let him make the necessary adjustments if the above fails to help you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

take it to somewhere with a scanner and see what the CEL is. it's more than likely an issue with the IAT relocate. you shouldn't need to get a retune for it. it may have a broken wire or something.


----------

